# Celebration, Discovery and Latitude 36



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

I'm looking for non-marketing pictures of them, I'm considering L36 because of it's shade tolerance, but I like the bluish-dark-green color of Celebration and Discovery. I can't locate much data on Discovery.

I currently have a KBG lawn, but the summer heat is brutal. My lawn only looks good for 2 months out of the year (April and October).


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Celebration with some centipede mixed in, nextdoor is centipede.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Lat 36, extremely shade tolerant and doesn't go dormant. Well, mine never did at least.

3 month old sod...



6 Month old sod...



9 Month old sod....



9/10 month old sod, POST-Liquid Iron App...



3.5 Inches...


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Celebration at .500"


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Celebration at .500"


Nice! Do you like it? Is it 'blue-greenish' as the marketing material suggests?


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Austinite said:


> Lat 36, extremely shade tolerant and doesn't go dormant. Well, mine never did at least.
> 
> 3 month old sod...


I'm liking the color of that one image with a application of iron.

How often are you cutting it?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

tneicna said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Celebration at .500"
> ...


No. Just a deep dark green


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

tneicna said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > Lat 36, extremely shade tolerant and doesn't go dormant. Well, mine never did at least.
> ...


That was last year, was cutting twice a week. Now it's cut daily.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@tcorbitt20 you got anything to add?


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

In the journals, discovery with many pics etc


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I think pretty much all I know is in my lawn journal, but here you go.

1. Discovery will grow slow vertically if fertilized lightly. However, it doesn't get very thick or look good at all without a lot of fertilizer. With enough fertilizer to make it look good, it grows pretty quick. On the plus side of that, it doesn't seem to be possible to over-fertilize it either.

2. It's got a nice dark green with a blue tint with the morning dew but that's the only time really. I used some ironite once last summer with good results for that dark green color. Just bought two more bags.

3. It seems to develop many more thick, stalky seed heads the older it gets. I patched a few spots when I did a big sand level last year, and the patched spots don't have any seed heads while everything else around those spots do. They're worse this year than they were last year. From what I've learned talking to some of the growers, Discovery seems to revert back to whatever type bermuda it was developed from after a few years.

We're about to build a house. I won't be using it there I don't think. I'll probably go with Celebration unless they talk me into some type of zoysia.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I think pretty much all I know is in my lawn journal, but here you go.


Thank you, I read over your journal after I had made a post. Apparently, there's some other people who say Discovery has very high seedhead production as it matures(??) but sadly, no NTEP data. I reached out to SRO (Seed Reseach) and they have limited info on it.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

tneicna said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > I think pretty much all I know is in my lawn journal, but here you go.
> ...


I've tried getting in touch with several places to ask for any info they have on Discovery, and have gotten exactly nowhere. Auburn University is 1.5 miles from me - no response. Same with Sod Solutions. The farm that grew mine to begin with has cut down their production from about 100 acres or so down to 17 last I heard. It all makes me think that Discovery is going to end up being a bust.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

tneicna said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Celebration at .500"
> ...


Tifway 419 seems to have a nice blueish tint when it's fed lots of iron (not as much as bluegrass, but more than other cultivars like TifTuf). TifGreen doesn't get blue but it gets very interestingly dark green.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

I have both Celebration and Tif419. I think somewhat relevant to your questions. The Tif is much more light green and the Celebration is naturally much more blue-green. I've thought about giving the Tif extra iron to darken the color up some to match better but haven't gotten there yet. The difference is drastic at low-light conditions in early morning or evening. The pictures below were taken at about 12:45PM, so full sun where the difference is the least.

The celebration seems to be spreading faster than the Tif in areas where I installed irrigation last year. I've been watering and fertilizing them the same. The Celebration also seems to develop some more thatch than the Tif but the Tif is a season older. The Celebration I have was laid mid-Summer of 2018.

They both have very nice feel/texture under foot. The Celebration seems to have a bit of broader leaf right now but I've just started PGR applications so I'm interested to see what happens when it's suppressed.

Thus far, only thing I've done differently to the two is applied 0.2oz/1000 of PGR to the Celebration and .35oz/1000 of PGR to the Tif. Everything else has been the same.

When I made the decision for Celebration, it was before I really cared all that much about the lawn. I also failed to realize just how strong the color difference would be. I saw that it was "blue-green" but generally thought it was marketing jargon. 
I was wrong, it is noticeable compared to Tif but I really like the color. Especially when everyone else around me has St. Aug or Tif. Now, I'm contemplating killing off perfectly good, healthy, beautiful Tif419 to install Celebration everywhere.

The lawn is scalped a bit right now. I mowed with a different mower and went with the "close enough" HOC but I think you can see color differences despite the discoloration from the scalping.

I also have Celebration on the east side of the house where it doesn't get all that much sun. It looks fantastic and does very well with maybe 2-3 hours of direct sun per day.

Celebration Left / Tif419 Right










Celebration Left / Tif419 Right










Celebration @ ~0.5"


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

Latitude 36 at 1/2 inch--nitrogent hog. The pic below is after peaking it with plenty of nitrogen.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Discovery at .5". Speaking of nitrogen hog, I've put 4 lbs per 1000 on it already this year.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

If you have kbg then a zoysia matrella .....just look at @TonyC https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7449#p126263 .... that's barefoot grass that doesn't need all the herbicides, regulators and urea


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> tneicna said:
> 
> 
> > tcorbitt20 said:
> ...


I reached out to a Sod Solutions.

They told me 'It's listed on ntep under a different name'

But they didn't provide the name.

Huh?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

tneicna said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > tneicna said:
> ...


That would make sense. Turf breeders are constantly creating new hybrids and they assign an "experimental name," then they pick the best field performers for NTEP evaluation, then they sell the rights to the grass. The purchaser can define the brand name.

E.g., Tiftuf was evaluated under the experimental name "DT-1." Tahoma 31 was evaluated under "OKC-1131."


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

My previous house with Celebration. Last pic as we had finished loading everything up before closing. On the other side of the sidewalk. That trash strip of centipede and weeds were the responsibility of the HOA. Not my work.


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Nice!

Thank you everyone for the pictures.

I really want a Latitude 36 Lawn (or a Bermuda in general) but I, may end up going with a Zoysia Cultivar (KSUZ 0802 also known as Innovation Zoysia) because it's a hybrid, cross between Zoysia matrella (Cavalier) 'Chinese Common'.

Has good winter tolerance (it survived winterkill) and looks like one of those matrellas like Diamond.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

latitude36 said:


> Latitude 36 at 1/2 inch--nitrogent hog. The pic below is after peaking it with plenty of nitrogen.


This should be a marketing photo. It's stunning :thumbup:


----------

